# Camera



## comkuter (Jan 7, 2012)

What's the difference between a DSLR and an SLR???
Please help me out.


----------



## Arxya (Jan 7, 2012)

Single Lens Reflex : (SLR) have a mirror behind the lens that allows the viewfinder to see through the lens while you are composing the shot. when the shutter is pressed the mirror swings up and out of the way. Generally they use 35mm film.

DSLR: same as above with a digtial sensor that saves the images to a memory card instead of film.


----------

